# 2 Pigeons/1 dove need Homes Maryland.



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just recently visited a wildlife rehabber center in my area. They have 3 birds they need to place: 1. White FANTAIL pigeon, adult. No band.

1 White Dove, possibly ring-neck. tame. No band.

1. White Pigeon, medium/small size. possibly mixed breed. (This bird had a wrist injury, and might not be able to fly.) Treated for dehydration and parasites. No band.

For more information on these pretty pigeons contact:

2nd Chance Wildlife Center
Gaithersburg, MD.
301-926-WILD


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to adopt them they will get a long with my other pigeon


----------

